# Quick post from Shalimar



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm currently hanging out at my Aunt and Uncles house in Shalimar until the new semester starts at UWF, have been going crazy not being able to fish since 90% of my tackle is in Pensacola so I hitched a ride to walmart and got some cheap 20lb mono, a couple spoons, and a topwater badonadonk to mess around with ar the bridge near their house. I spooled up my optix and stuck it on a 2 piece 9ft pier rod and hit the water this morning after the rain, missed a nice spec (my first) and called it quits until this evening. After dinner the rain had died down again so I hit the water and got a cute lil red on a silver 1 once spoon.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Your efforts paid off, now bring home dinner.


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

I used to fish the shalimar bridge 7 yrs ago. Used to be a lot of Spanish caught there along with some nice black snapper. You should give it a try. Big reds at night.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up, I will see what I can do later if the rain stays away.


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

I always used crappie jigs on a bubble rig. They tear em up. Not so much on gotchas buy they will hit them.


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

They feed on the glass minnows there. Also seen bobos and pompano there.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah, I just got back, got rained out, were a few schools of glass minows that had something big wrecking them, I'm thinkign it was a big red but idk, all saw was a couple huge splashes and some white water.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

atleast somebodys getting to fish. I caught one about 5 inches smaller than that the other night. haha.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Hahahha, this redfish didn't do anything for me, all I want is a big shark! Going to try and catch a ladyfish or bluefish tomorrow and put my shark set up out.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Get out there & try for one of those big reds at the Shalimar bridge if you don't get any sharks Nathan! Bull reds are always fun..


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah they put a decent lil fight


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Didn't get a bull but I got some dinner! http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f36/quick-post-shalimar-part-2-success-193786/


----------

